# Did you think Excel could do this?



## gammadelta1 (May 2, 2005)

Without Macros No less - 

http://www.geocities.com/omicron_theta_626/calendar.xls

I am looking for personal feedback, tell me what you think.  I know that there is one bug in the programing, and I am currently working on that (double day events), but other than that.  

This is made by formulas only. (uses 10 pages of it)
Every once and a while I give myself a personal project, something that I haven't done, nor know how to do.  A workable calendar was a project actually given to me by someone else, and I took it on.  Upgraded her idea and created it.  Again feedback is my goal.  If it is right to let the code be viewable, let me know.

gammadelta1@hotmail.com

Thanks,
-C.

Alright official stuff - I'm new to this board, don't know if this is legal, or even in the right spot.  There are no viruses (else my computer would be liquid by now), and I guess the developed product is copyright.  If thats right. (I hope)


----------



## gammadelta1 (May 2, 2005)

sorry I didn't know this would double post.


----------



## Norie (May 2, 2005)

What does this actually do?


----------



## gammadelta1 (May 2, 2005)

Essentially it is a live clendar.  It will track the current day as well as "cross off" the days that are done in that month.  It tracks 10 major holidays, as well as 365 events that you can input.  It is customizable, you can see future months as well as months in the past just by using a drop down menu.  

Now, I know Microsoft and many other company's have come out with a calendar program, but come on man.  This is Excel


----------



## Smitty (May 2, 2005)

Welcome to the Board!

So what exactly are you asking?  Is this saleable?  Maybe, but not likely.  If you turned it into an Add-In and offered it through your website (for free), it might get some attention.  Note that there are several Excel MVP's who offer outstanding Add-Ins for free, i.e. morefunc by Laurent Longre.

If you have something that will help folks, or they'll find useful, then you'll have a market, but I'm not sure how many will be willing to pay when there are so many options out there.

Smitty

P.S.

1) Unless you like SPAM, in this or any other public forum get your e-mail address out of your post.  You can add it in your profile where it is secure.  PM a Moderator if it's too late for you to edit.

2) Not to rag, but if you're going to offer a product for public consumption, you should use spell check.  In your link "Memorial" Day is spelled incorrectly.

3) No offense to the obvious effort that you put into this, but it looks like MS' old Calendar template (although a calendar does look like a calendar...)

Good luck with whatever you want to get out of this and post back with some more specific questions.  We're all happy to help where we can.


----------



## Von Pookie (May 2, 2005)

pennysaver said:
			
		

> 1) Unless you like SPAM, in this or any other public forum get your e-mail address out of your post.  You can add it in your profile where it is secure.  PM a Moderator if it's too late for you to edit.



Actually, anyone can change if their email address is hidden/viewable at any time. Just change it in the profile settings.

A mod wouldn't be able to do anything but tell the user what I just said or let one of the admins know--mods don't have access to user info like that.

Just getting it out for the record in case it comes up


----------



## PaddyD (May 3, 2005)

Hi.

A couple of observations:

1) You have omited to control for date settings.  Today is the 3rd May 2005, in european date format: 03/05/2005. When I open your calendar, it shows today as 5th March 2005.

2) I can offer no help about how you might go about controlling for this, given how you've set up your file as you've protected the 'data' sheet.  I could crack the password protection (as indeed could anyone else who wanted to), but wont as you've not asked yet for any specific help!  

Good luck with your project - I quite like the look of your calendar.


----------



## Greg Truby (May 3, 2005)

Especially considering you've said you didn't use any VBA to do this, I think it's rather nicely done.  Were I to do it, I would have put the month- and year-changing tools in the cells where you display them on the top sheet.  I would also have put the configuration checkboxes on the front page; leaving only the event list on the back page.  But again, nicely done if you only want general feedback.  As others have already indicated, this'd be a nice little morsel to offer as a freebie to entice traffic onto your website if that's a goal.


----------



## gammadelta1 (May 4, 2005)

Appreciate the comments, it was pointed out about the date systems.  Honeslty, I wasn't aware of that.  I'll have to serial number it I guess.  and ok, I'll spell check.   :wink: 

Thanks again.

-Chris


----------

